# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hersenschudding - Computeren?

## Realista

Beste allemaal!

2 Weken geleden heb ik een auto ongeval gehad. Met c.a. 80 km/h kwam ik tot stilstant tegen een boom. Artsen vinden het gezien de situatie een groot wonder dat ik er geen blijvend letsel aan over hou. Wel heb ik een scheur in de hoofdhuid van voorhoofd tot achterhoofd. De meeste hechtingen zijn er inmiddels uit. Ook heb ik er een zware hersenschudding aan overgehouden. Artsen adviseerden mij voorlopig 'beelscherm-gebruik' te vermijden. Hier heb ik een aantal vragen over. Ik ben een 19 jarige IT'er en zit momenteel nog thuis i.v.m. herstel. Mijn werk bestaat dus voor 95% uit beeldscherm-staren. 

Mijn vragen:
1. Artsen beweren dat er kans is op blijvend hoofdpijn indien er gebruik gemaakt wordt van een beeldscherm in een herstelperiode. Hoelang duurt een doorsnee herstelperiode? (want dat zeggen ze er niet bij)
2. Ik ben ondertussen een week hoofdpijn-vrij. Is dit een signaal van herstel? Ik heb de afgelopen 2 weken alleen in uiterste gevallen de computer gebruikt
3. Ik weet dat dit voor jullie ook lastig is, maar wat adviseren jullie me? In hoeverre moet ik rustig aan doen?

Ik heb er namelijk niet veel verstand van en hoor graag jullie mening.

Bedankt!

Gr. BJ

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BJ,

Zo te horen heb je erg veel geluk gehad  :Smile: 

1) Er is geen doorsnee herstel periode, vroeger werd wel gezegd 6 week bedrust maar dat tegenwoordig schijnt het beter te zijn een paar dagen bedrust te nemen en dan langzaam aan weer te beginnen met de allerdaagse activiteiten.
2) Ja het hebben van geen hoofdpijn is een teken van herstel, ik weet niet of je verder nog ergens last van hebt zoals duizeligheid of vermoeidheid (iets wat je voor het ongeval niet had)?
3) Op deze site Zeggen ze onder andere: *Terug naar het werk*
In het algemeen kunt u weer aan het werk gaan als u geen last meer heeft van voortdurende hoofdpijn, dubbelzien en duizeligheid. Het beste tijdstip om weer te beginnen hangt af van hoe u zich voelt en het soort werk dat u doet. Als u bijvoorbeeld in een rumoerige omgeving werkt en nog gevoelig bent voor geluid, kunt u beter wachten totdat u het geluidsniveau weer kunt verdragen.
Hoe snel en hoe erg u vermoeid raakt is ook van belang bij het hervatten van uw werk. Als u zware machines bedient, moet u alert kunnen zijn. Vermoeidheid vermindert uw concentratie en u werkt minder efficiënt.
Wanneer u begint met werken, moet u misschien extra pauzes inlassen of parttime werken. Deze maatregelen zijn slechts korte tijd nodig. Misschien moet u met uw werkgever of Arbo-arts overleggen welke stappen u het best kunt nemen om het werk te hervatten.
Dus wat je weer kan doen is sterk afhankelijk van hoe je je voelt. Misschien dat je met je werkgever of de Arbo-arts kan overleggen om eerst te kijken hoe het gaat om een week elke ochtend te werken?

Hopelijk ben je snel weer helemaal de 'oude', beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Realista

Bedankt! Het is helemaal duidelijk!

BJ

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BJ,

Graag gedaan hoor en fijn dat het duidelijk is  :Smile: 
Ga je weer beginnen met werken?
Sterktte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

